
Introduction to getting started with Linux kernel development - 0xAX
https://github.com/0xAX/linux-insides/blob/master/Misc/contribute.md
======
rowalinuxstart
Alternatively, start here: [http://eudyptula-challenge.org/](http://eudyptula-
challenge.org/) .

~~~
voltagex_
The article will get you through challenge 1-3. Myself, I got stuck on 5.

------
paulydavis
Advice is only singular.
[http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/63799/plural-
of-a...](http://english.stackexchange.com/questions/63799/plural-of-advice)

